# Kanadai munka és állampolgárság



## László Kristóf (2014 Szeptember 1)

Kedves Barátaim!

Én egy egyedülálló, Magyar nemzetiségű 37 éves férfi vagyok.
Gyermekkorom óta Kanada a mindenem
Szeretnék kiköltözni és munkát vállalni.

Jelenleg is dolgozom jól fizető állásom van, éppen ezért szeretném leszögezni, hogy nem csak azért a vágyam Kanada, hogy jól meggazdagodjak vagy a semmittevésért kapjak segélyeket, hanem mert egyszerűen rajongok mindenért, ami Kanadával, Alaszkával kapcsolatos.
A jelenlegi munkakörömet tekintve Kampányspecialista vagyok és Marketingkommunikációs menedzser.

A következő oldalon megtalálható rólam pár szakmai információ: laszlokristof.webmarketingspecialista.hu

Kérem, aki tud valami lehetőséget, szóljon, készítek web-shopokat, weboldalakat, Facebook és egyéb programokat, grafikai munkákat komplett Google Facebook kampányokat menedzselek és építek fel. De nem félek a segédmunkától sem

Kérem, hogy az interneten található munkalehetőséget kínáló oldalakat ne ajánljátok nekem, mert már végigjártam mindet, de vagy átverésekkel, vagy fals információkkal vannak tele.

Köszönöm mindenki segítségét
László Kristóf


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Szeptember 2)

Ha mar nem talalod meg a valodi allasajanlatokat a sok csalas es atveres kozott, az nem azt jelenti, hogy telitett a marketing piac, es a SEO visszanyal? 
Nade komolyan, vannak valodi hirdetesek is az allasportalokon, vannak valodi fejvadsaszok (<- oket arrol lehet megismerni, hogy a megrendelo fizeti oket, nem az allaskereso.)
A CIC weboldal pedig szintiszta igazsag.

Tokre megorultem, hogy a nyelvtudasod angol es C, mert programozokent szinte mindenhol lehet allast talalni 
Megint komolyan, ha nem mindenaron most azonnal akarsz kijonni mosogatni, es mar ugyis ertesz a javascripthez es adatbazist is lattal mar, akkor erdemes lehet megtanulnod programozni. NodeJS-t neked talaltak ki, Heroku-n van ingyen hosting, git-et meg majd megszokod. Ha meg mar itt vagy, visszanyergelhetsz a szakmadba, es nem fogod banni a szemlelettagito kiterot.


----------



## László Kristóf (2014 Szeptember 3)

Kedves ... szocske!

Valóban a Node JS-t még nem tanultam meg, de azt már kiskoromban hogy általában a beszélgetést köszönéssel kezdi az ember és leszignózza a végét.
Van saját host-om MySQL, PHPMyadmin...
Azért köszönöm.
Mellesleg a mosogatás is tisztelendő munka szerintem.
Remélem kapok konkrét ajánlatot is, tanácsból már van elég.
De ismétlem, köszönöm.
Kristóf


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Szeptember 3)

Kedves Laszlo Kristof!

Igerem a jovoben nem rabolom a draga idejet, hacsaknem konkret job offert kuldok a hozza szukseges work permittel.

Masokat esetleg erdekelhet viszont, hogy a kanadai munkavallalas es bevandorlas szempontjabol a kulonbozo szakmak megiteleseben elsosorban a NOC besorolas a relevans.


Udvozlettel

Szocske


----------

